# Would like to connect with keepers of Single Birds



## rockerdove (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

my boyfriend recently found this forum because our pigeon has been driving us nuts with constant cooing. he thought that maybe she was really a boy, but now there is an egg in her cage. i am really confused about all this and would like to connect with others who keep single birds.

she came to us last summer, landing on our terrace looking sick and dehydrated. i gave her water and millet and she drank up. i kept feeding her seeds and stuff (i am vegan and always have that stuff around) but tried taking them away when she was flying better--but she flipped out and started flying into our window, so i brought them back. 

she stayed on the terrace for months, only leaving to avoid other birds--she even hated other pigeons. we looked into her past as she has a band, but the guy who had her kept her in a small coop with hundreds of other birds--all were flightless for 2 years. her band is from two years ago so i guess she had never flown until the day she showed up here--apparently when he finally let them fly, very few of the birds chose to return. 

the vet that treats our dog advised that we up out our arm and she would fly to us, didn't happen. then he said leave the windows and door open and put her food by them and she would walk in--no way. even during horrible thunderstorms she just huddled in the window sill. 

finally we built a small enclosure and tried to find out how to keep her warm for the winter--but before winter came she was attacked by a hawk. i heard her slam into the window and ran out to see the beast on top of her--i screamed my lungs out and the hawk flew off. she was stuck in the fence so we were able to bring her to the vet. she seemed to only have a small puncture--so we got a cage and she has been in our bedroom ever since.

we don't have much room--its a city apartment. i have read that they should be kept in pairs--but she hates other birds, and is afraid to be touched by anyone. and the biggest problem is that i am very sick with lupus and fibromyalgia. just taking care of her is more than i can handle. i haven't been able to do much research on pigeons as there aren't many books. and using the computer is bad for me (my lupus is very badly affected by uv light and the computer screen is a doozy for me)

anyway, now i am so overwhelmed because there is this egg in her cage that i don't know what to do with...and i don't know how i should be taking care of this bird. I would really like to know how other people deal with single birds, and what is normal for them. I am home all day with her because i am so disabled by my illness, so she isn't lonely...but i really just don't know anything about birds or how to take care of them. thanks for listening.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I kept Edmund the ringneck dove as a single bird for about six months. He would have been fine without a mate if I didn't have to go to my two jobs and college, but I felt that he was beginning to be lonely so I got him a mate in mid to late December. 

During the summer when I only had one job, though, he seemed very happy. I would let him out of his cage for several hours a day. He loves to hang out on the bookshelf or peek into whatever book I'm reading, but he doesn't like to be petted. He's basically a spoiled winged cat. Edmund used to always call during times of day that he thought I should be socializing (talking and singing) with him or letting him out of the cage. He would also call at night if I didn't go to my room to go to sleep by ten or so. (His cage is in my room.) 
Now he calls the same way to his mate and babies instead of to me, but less often since they all live in one big cage. (However, every morning and afternoon he and his mate have long chats and play tag.) He will still coo any time at night if he hears a siren or other scary noise, and he wont quiet down until I tell him that it is alright and he can go back to sleep.

I think a single bird can be happy, but she could also be quite a bit of effort for you since it appears that she thinks you are her mate. I would say just get her another hen to hang out with, but if you are having trouble getting the energy up to clean up after and feed one, two will be more messy. 

The first thing that you need to decide is: can you keep her? It sounds like she adds a lot of struggle for you with your illnesses. Do you feel that she will overstress you and make you sicker, or that her presence will be therapeutic? Do you know someone she would be safe and happy with if you decide that the added work will make you sicker? 

I think she could adjust to another bird if acclimated slowly. If you do keep her, but no longer want to be seen as "mate," do you feel that you can take on the additional work? The other option is to just continue to be seen as her companion and live with the problems that it brings you. Either way, she would also need flight time loose in the bedroom or somewhere safe in the house each day. 

I'm not sure what is best for you, hun. I hope some of these thoughts have been at least a little bit helpful, though.

*edit* 
I was thinking a bit further--would it be any easier if she didn't live in your room with you? I read your other post where you said she seemed to have jealousy issues and coos all of the time. Just thought maybe the move would help. (Just be sure that the cage is on an inside wall to avoid drafts.) It also might be best for you to keep the bird dust out of your bedroom anyway--I know if I don't keep up with the dusting my allergies get a bit aggravated. (Though I have six birds in my room right now... so that might be part of it.)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, if she was here, she would become socialized to other ex-Wild and soon-to-be-released Pigeons, as well as the various ex-Wild and non-release-able Pigeons, and, very soon, be as "WILD" and unfearing and assertive and tough, as they all are.

I have gotten in various ones who had spent five years in a small Cage, never seeing another Bird, timid, terrified of everything, totally clueless, and, takes a few months, but, after a while, they were up to speed on everything, were allowed to self release with their met-here Mate, and, are happily living ever after as Wild Birds.

Similarly, ex Racers or ex-Homers, lost in some flight, totally clueless, knowing nothing about how to be a Pigeon, let alone, a Wild Pigeon.

A few months here, and, wow did they ever catch up wonderfully...got savvy, self posessed, assertive with others, smart, got MAtes, raised Babys, became every inch a Wild Savvy Bird, self released with perfect preparedness and aplomb..


So, one possiblity, it to find someone who has a pre-release Aviary, where, she could learn and catch up...get a Mate, and, if released later, would release with her Mate, and, he would show her the rest.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## markasherratt (May 1, 2011)

Hello, Ive got a single bird (PIggy). We thought she was a he, She came to us with a damaged wing and carnt fly, sames as you we buildt a home for her then extention to it for outside time, she is now part of the family and come in and sit on my arm. She had two eggs that have now hatched and is sitting on the Squabs. Has you girl been getting male attention and are the eggs furtile. I candled mine after 5 days and they where. Just what everyone said to me is it is very hard for a single bird to raise squabs but mine is managing. Leave the eggs either way for 22 days, ive seem that if you take them away she may just lay more. It takes a lot out of them my need to up calcium and vitamins to help. If you have one egg then second one is most likely on it way (94% 2 eggs) normally within 2 days, She will start to incubate when second egg comes, give food and water nearby. Normally female sit on eggs from 4 to 5pm till 6am about then the male takes over, So its hard on her own. We supported her as much as we could and even though she had breaks (about 30mins at a time max for ours dont know what they can get away with) the hatched on time. Let me know more, will help all i can, ive only just started (by accident) but will gladly share what ive learned.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

It is a difficult decision to have a single pigeon- but keep in mind that sometimes, having a single pigeon MAY in unusual circumstances be what is best for the bird.

I got my first pigeon after my partner found hm as a baby without parents on a forty Odd degree day. He grew Into a bird that had a number of obsessional traits - obsessed by balls, feet, and humans, all of which he courted (and still does). 

I decided to get him a female friend, To hopefully direct his behavior in a more normal fashion - unfortunately, he has gone from bullying to ignoring his female companion, desperate to spend time only with us. 

My point is, all birds have different personalities, and depending on their inclinations may be or may not be suited to a single bird home. There is much you could do to enrich your birds life while she is a single bird. - what is your routine wight the bird at present? DoEs she get free flight time, and the opportunitity to use differing materials in nest construction? Just a couple of ideas


I know you said you were freaked out that she laid an Egg. Do not worry. It is not going to hatch. Leave it there for some number of weeks until she ignorEs it, and then remove it. You can supply materials like cut up newspaper, cut up cardboard ect. For nesting material for her to play with while she sits on the egg

One other question, what is her housing like?


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I have seven birds but only one pigeon, and she doesn't like any of the others. She likes me. Pigeons are messy, it's true, but if you want to keep her, you can calm her down and she'll be a very affectionate companion. When I don't feel well, mine will sit by me very still and quiet and guard me. Her favorite thing is to sit on my lap and have me pet her. She can do that for hours. She likes to watch TV, too. The thing is, you'll have to win her trust. She's had a hard life and probably is a little fearful. Let her out and let her wander around and explore. Talk to her a lot, just converse with her, so she gets used to your voice. Sit where she can see you so she gets used to seeing you, and sit very still without sudden moves so she'll start getting curious enough to come closer. Taking care of them is fairly simple, really. Change her paper and fill her food and water every day. Give her grit and see if she'll eat a few veggies -- mine won't. LOL Don't worry about the egg; when she gets tired of it, quietly remove it when she's not looking.


----------

